# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  krwiak w kolanie

## wielki_qdi

2 dni temu podczas gry w piłkę nożną doznałem urazu kolana. Na drugi dzień kolano mi spuchło i pojawil się krwiak. Byłem u lekarza, gdzie zrobiono prześwietlenie kolana. Okazało się ze ten krwiak jest na ok. 5cm. Dostałem antybiotyk, a na ból kolana biorę lekii przeciwbólowe.
A może powinienem używac jakiś maści? Co o tym sądzicie? Czemu ten krwiak się zrobił i jest taki duży?
Czy powinienem teraz cały czas leżeć? 
Kiedy będę mógł wrócić do treningów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam krwiaka w kolanie,grałam w pilkę nożną.Pan doktor kazał mi nie smarować żadną maścią,w szpitalu dostałam leki przeciwbólowe,na 1 dzień szynę Brauna,okład z zimnego lodu i miałam punkcję kolana,to w ogóle nie boli.I do tego powiem ci,że po tym możesz juz chodzić,ale lekko utykasz.

----------

